# Tree or Flowered Shaded Streets of the World



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2015)

Some nice photos here of shaded streets of the world.  http://www.boredpanda.com/tree-flower-shaded-streets/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful SB...I've been to jerez, and to Valencia and seen the beautiful flower lined avenidas...only problem is the flippin' Sap ruins the car paintwork.. but it _does_ look gorgeous


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

Would just love living on a street lined in those blossoms. Like heavens beauty.
My first house was on a street with many mature maples that canopied the street. One of my selling points.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice!  All we need is a Guy with music!


----------



## Pam (Jan 29, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

Breathtaking!  Nature has such splendor if we are privileged to see it.  Thanks for posting.


----------

